# Heated/Air Conditioned Dog Box?



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

After a day of SUV shopping yesterday, I have decided to keep my truck. The only reason I was going to get a SUV was because I hate having my dog ride in a crate in the bed and wanted her inside out of the elements. So now, I am wondering if there is a truck bed dog box that is heated and air conditioned? At the very least air conditioned as I live in the desert and it gets hot in the summer. 

Any suggestions and advice are welcome. Thank you


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've seen a device called Cool K9- it's basically a hose that attaches to your inside vent and goesoutside to the crate. It's about $80 and you get the whole kit so you can use it even if you change crates and vehicles. I've also seen crates with little units on top.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Now I am thinking about just getting a nice aluminum two dog box and putting a 12 volt a/c unit on it. Hmm... that might just work.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Maybe some of the SAR people will see this post, as they have experience with the issue. I know most people do use a temperature gauge with alarm that signals when the dog box gets too hot.
What about a truck top over the bed?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

gagsd said:


> Maybe some of the SAR people will see this post, as they have experience with the issue. I know most people do use a temperature gauge with alarm that signals when the dog box gets too hot.
> What about a truck top over the bed?


I thought about getting a shell. I am still concerned about temperature though. Plus the ones I was looking are more or the same amount of money as a good dog box with a small 12 volt a/c unit. Thank you for the suggestions. My wheels are not turning as fast as they should hahaha.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I keep my dog in an aluminum box under a camper shell and ride down the highway with the windoors open. It is never hotter than outside. If it is REALLY bad, the dogs will ride in the back seat of the truck and go into the boxes when we get there. REALLY BAD is 95+ with humidity above 50%.

I have carried air in the back through the truck and camper shell window using a 12 volt fan but that has been mixed reviews on my remote thermomter...In order to keep the back cool I have to freeze myself and a big fan to move more air actually created a suction on the A/C and slowed down the A/C blowers. 

I have the wood to build some platforms to go into my boxes into which I will drill holes and put ice underneath where the dog is not in direct contact. I read about this on another forum discussion as a nice way to keep the boxes cool. 

Since you are in the desert I would google "Swamp cooler" as they use a LOT less power than an A/C and are a lot less expensive. I don't want to add moisture to my air in the humid southeast, so no go there.

On the flip side, the aluminum boxes seem to stay cooler than crates and are most assuredly cooler than in an SUV when we get to our destination. I use 12V O2 cool fans connected to a deep cycle that I keep in the back.

But if you don't need the shell and can get a good dog box WITH A/C I would say go for it IF the compartments are large enough. Most hunting boxes are too small to me for GSD comfort. I use Owens boxes but they are 24 wide 38 long and 30 tall each with plenty of ventilation - I have not seen anything with compartments that big unless it was a two dog compartment and you could remove the divider.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

if it were me, i'd plug the passenger AC vent (and other not used ones), and reroute it under the truck, hole drilled in bed, to the box. that way you could control the fan, ac etc. from inside the truck.
i wouldn't rely on some mini ac unit and pray it works, if my car ac is broke, i know right away

possibly insert another small 12v fan in the ducting towards the end of the line to increase air flow for the dog/s


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Definitely a remote thermometer. They are cheap enough and mine even has an alarm. Taylor. Got it at Walmart.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Jocoyn thanks for all the input. I know about the humidity all too well. I was in North Carolina for four years. I looked at the owens box's. They looked small to me as well. Right now I just have a plastic crate (like a vari-kennel) in the bed of my truck and I am just trying to do something nicer.


----------

